# New Drywall Master Coating Box



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/copy_of_Drywall_Master_5__Specialty_Box.html

Something new.. Do you think it worth it to have a box that small?

I have never used anything small then a 10" box.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I think the mud would be to thin for my liking from what they are trying to say its for. Most inside 45s are by windows and doors around here so it would be just another dust collector for me .


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I think it would be good to do a final coat on the screws, but its kinda big for them tho. For cornerbeads its not good, you got to bust them out with a 10, 12, or 14 to get them flat. Maybe for touch up. I think I'd rather invest in a nail spotter.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Description reads:

"Designed as a true specialty finisher! This box can be used for a variety of tough finish jobs that would normally be completed with a knife."

I've never been not able to complete a job with a knife...or trowel..whatever. And if a knife can't do it, I use my BARE HANDS. ROOOAAAAAR.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Exactly, I hear you on that Bevelation. I think the only time I couldn't use a knife is in a corner with a 1-2" gap between the door molding and wall angle. I would use my hand, or a piece of cornerbead, that is if I didn't have my 1" knife.


----------

